
Why bullshit is no laughing matter - aaronbrethorst
https://aeon.co/ideas/why-bullshit-is-no-laughing-matter
======
daemonl
"When wellbeing is at stake, truth should be the principal concern. "

"a critical mindset ... is our only hope in a world so full of bullshit."

I agree wholeheartedly... but I have no proof or reason to back it up - why is
it so important?

------
aethos
Overall good article. But I disagree with the distinction made between
bullshitiness and profundity. And even a randomly generated sentence has the
possibility for profundity.

You can read any of those bullshit examples and come away with some wisdom,
but the wisdom is more in your interpretation than in the actual example.

------
yazbo_mcclure
My dad taught me the difference between bullshit and lying. He said he would
never lie to me. But I often found that he was less than truthful. One does
not want to loose trust. However the lesson remains. Santa was a lie.

